# Highway MPG?



## a320ca (Sep 12, 2005)

What kind of MPG do you average on the Interstate? Please specify Auto or M6.


----------



## monaro (Jul 30, 2004)

*highway mpg*

just got back from a trip to the coast approx 300 miles.
some in town slow down driving on the interstate but mostly 65 to 70 mph driving. used cruise control about 80% of the time. i was real pleased with 23 miles to the gallon w my 04, a4.


----------



## DrFix2Fly (Oct 27, 2004)

26.1 MPG with 04 M6 during a 700 mile stretch at average 67mph


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

I get 20-21mpg in an 04 A4 driving 70mph and my freind Jared gets 24-25mpg driving 75mph in an 04 M6


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm getting 21.7 average for my weekly commute. If I reset DIC from highway point a to point b - the average is 23.9 . Speeds range from posted to triple digit...


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

I reset my trip computer while I was on the highway to see what the average was for just highway driving. I averaged 24.7 mpg with an average speed of 69. 05 6 speed.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

all i can say is :willy:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

19-20 mpg, on average.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Straight freeway at around 70 is good for 26-27. If you can use cruise without too much hassle, do it as it's a very smooth unit.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

20.1 MPG on 4800 mile vacation. 80 interstate, 65 two lane. A4.


----------



## rednred04 (Dec 14, 2004)

25mpg ~2500mile trip -- mostly a little north of 70-75mph


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Just went on a 300 mile trip and got 23.5 on hwy with a 2004 4A. Cruise on all the way.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

If I keep the air off I get 25.5 on the hwy, and 23 in the city
I usually travel at the posted speeds or above at times.

With the air on I usually lose 1 - 2 mpg depending on the ambient temp. :cheers


----------



## AggieGTO (Aug 23, 2005)

I just made a 450 miles round trip over the weekend and got ~23+ mpg in my '05 with M6 with just over 2K miles on the odo.


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

on my most recent trip from seattle to provo, ut, i drove a touch over the speed limit on the way down and got 28 on the best round. on the way back i was less patient and had the ac on for a good portion. sometimes speeds were around 90 and i got 26. not bad at all! any time i do much driving in town at all, it goes down quick. city driving gives me around 17-18.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

City is about 17-18. On the highway with A/C on and cruising at 80-85 on several long trips I averaged 23-24. These numbers were calculated using the exact gallons used from the pump, not the DIC. They usually matched though.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

M6. 28-29.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

20 - 21 avg. 39mph. avg. 108mi. per day.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

With ls6 cam, l.t.'s, underdrive, cat-back, cai..... on a long trip 1600+ miles, I averaged 29 mpg..... :cheers


----------



## ChrisB (Jan 10, 2005)

22MPG Highway!


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

my 04 m6 is getting 28 mpg highway...with 530 miles per fill


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yellow04gto said:


> my 04 m6 is getting 28 mpg highway...with 530 miles per fill


what are u doing 35 mph :willy:


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

nope.. the car is on its way from MA to CO to have a turbo installed. about 4500 miles on it... and averaging between 70 75 miles per hour


----------

